# 1994 Pathfinder Broken Timing Belt



## ndray (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 94 Pathfinder 4wd with 185,000 miles and just lost the timing belt. I had the timing belt replaced at 90,500 miles. Does it seem unusual that the timing belt went so early? The belt was replaced at a dealer (in another state than I currently reside) do I have any recourse?

The dealer I am dealing with now says that I have several bent valves and at least one damaged cylinder. They are recommending that I buy a used engine with 95K miles on it. That would run me $3000 + Tax. They recommended I not even consider a rebuilt engine since that would run me about $3500 just for the engine.

Does that sound like a resonable plan of action? Or are they not telling me something?

Thanks In Advance for any guidance you can provide


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

try looking into http://www.precisionengine.com/g_engines_f_nissan.html or some other engine rebuilder. that way the engine has a warranty.


----------



## Zilverado (Sep 25, 2002)

ndray said:


> I have a 94 Pathfinder 4wd with 185,000 miles and just lost the timing belt. I had the timing belt replaced at 90,500 miles. Does it seem unusual that the timing belt went so early? The belt was replaced at a dealer (in another state than I currently reside) do I have any recourse?


Ouch!!! Sorry to hear that. But according to my calculation, that belt was 94,500 miles old. I believe maintenance schedules for your vehicle (and my '92) say 60,000 miles for a timing belt, so I guess you were on borrowed time.

Now if only these weren't interference engines, you'ld replace the timing belt and you'ld be off. But, unfortuntely...


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

His 94 would have the 105k belt so he was early on his changes, assuming they put the correct belt back on his 94. Just curious, did they also change the tensioner when they replaced the timing belt?


----------



## ndray (Jan 11, 2006)

Yes, replaced belt, Tensioner, Water Pump and Seals. Can the old (60K) belt fit? the part # listed (but obviously perhaps not installed) is 13028-0B785


----------



## lewisnc100 (Apr 25, 2003)

ndray said:


> Yes, replaced belt, Tensioner, Water Pump and Seals. Can the old (60K) belt fit? the part # listed (but obviously perhaps not installed) is 13028-0B785


That should be the 105k belt. Can you confirm when your 94 was built, probably listed on the driver's door jamb. The switch in the belt was made in the 7/93 production month. The old belt will be the same size so it will fit, but the teeth of the old belt would be square and the new belt will be round. It would fit and run fine but you would have probably noticed an increase in noise when it was changed and it would definitely decrease the life of the belt.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

ndray said:


> Yes, replaced belt, Tensioner, Water Pump and Seals. Can the old (60K) belt fit? the part # listed (but obviously perhaps not installed) is 13028-0B785


60K belts have square teeth, 105K are rounded (viewed from the side). Don't know if either would fit, but I don't believe it would work for long. It is possible the new belt was not tensioned exactly right, causing premature failure, or the belt may have had a minor flaw.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

ndray said:


> I have a 94 Pathfinder 4wd with 185,000 miles and just lost the timing belt. I had the timing belt replaced at 90,500 miles. Does it seem unusual that the timing belt went so early? The belt was replaced at a dealer (in another state than I currently reside) do I have any recourse?
> 
> The dealer I am dealing with now says that I have several bent valves and at least one damaged cylinder. They are recommending that I buy a used engine with 95K miles on it. That would run me $3000 + Tax. They recommended I not even consider a rebuilt engine since that would run me about $3500 just for the engine.
> 
> ...



I agree with what others posted. Many reasons for a early death of a belt.

Oil contaminated the belt.
Over heated (hot condition).
Dusty conditions.
Watery conditions.
Lots of idle time.
Loose/Cracked/Missing timing belt cover.
Not replaced with OEM belt.
Worn "gear/pully".
Worn Cam / Cam Bearing.

Many more... A 60k mile belts life can be cut in half.

But yes your valves were smacked by the pistons when the belt broke, causing possible:

Head Damage
Cylinder Damage
Piston Damage

You should always start inspecting that belt 1/3 - 1/4 of its life cycle.


----------



## Oh3 (Dec 28, 2005)

Is there an easy way to inspect the belt? Inspection hole on the timing cover ??? or something like that?


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

seems pricey for a used engine. The last one I bought and installed for a friend was a 92 Accord motor in 99 with trany at 67k miles and it was $550.00 ( we installed it)

Use the resources in your area to find if there are any motors around.....

3k is double what you should pay installed IMHO.....

Rebuilds are fine..... if you do most of the assembly its not too expensive.

:cheers:


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

ndray said:


> The dealer I am dealing with now says that I have several bent valves and at least one damaged cylinder. They are recommending that I buy a used engine with 95K miles on it. That would run me $3000 + Tax.


Tell that dude he is #$%^#ing smoking crack! 
1. Go to www.car-part.com.
It is a national database of junkyards that advertise what parts they have available. You can find almost anything you need. 
I just looked up a 94 VG30 (the 3.0L V6) from places in my area (Nashville, TN) and the most expensive one was $1250 all the way down to below $600. Just as an example.
2. In case you don't know, the 96-2000 Pathys have the VG33 (3.3 L V6)which has about 20-25 more HP and TQ, but is PHYSICALLY IDENTICAL (same block, same bolt patterns and such)to the VG30 and would be a direct bolt in affair. I also did a search for an engine from a 96, $1200 was the most expensive, $600 was the cheapest. 
As long as you are going to put another engine in there, I'd highly recommend the VG33 from a 96-00 model. This is what I will be doing to my 93 Pathy, when I get to the point where you are. Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh3 said:


> Is there an easy way to inspect the belt? Inspection hole on the timing cover ??? or something like that?



Yes most timing belt covers are removed easly.


----------



## kentrx1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*any computer issues on this swap?*



my93Pathfinder said:


> Tell that dude he is #$%^#ing smoking crack!
> 1. Go to Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.
> It is a national database of junkyards that advertise what parts they have available. You can find almost anything you need.
> I just looked up a 94 VG30 (the 3.0L V6) from places in my area (Nashville, TN) and the most expensive one was $1250 all the way down to below $600. Just as an example.
> ...


I am buying a 1991 4x4 pathfinder that probably has a bent valve---or has been diagnosed with that after current owner replaced water pump and possible got it out of time somehow. if it turns out it has severe damage, can i replace it with a 2000 pathfinder engine without having to worry about computer or electrical hook-up problems? or should i try to go back with the same vintage engine? thanks!


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

*Cheap engines on E-bay*

You can also get relatively inexpensive engines from ebay, most for about $500-$600. They come from Japan with only 60K miles on them due to a tax law in Japan that makes it unaffordable to own a car with more then 60k miles. The only problem is that the Japanese engines sometimes use different wire harnesses and exhaust manifolds. Your existing harness should plug right in but you may need a new manifold. If the manifold doesn't fit I would recommend upgrading to headers, the stock manifolds always crack and do not breathe well at all. I helped my friend replace the engine is his Accord and he saved a boat load!

eBay Motors: 90-95 Nissan Pathfinder Engine, 3000 cc, VG30E (item 280154160132 end time Sep-27-07 08:01:52 PDT)


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

To use the 3.3 with your stock 3.0 accessories you'll need to swap the crank from your 3.0 into the 3.3. The balancer and belt setups are way different AFAIK.


----------



## kentrx1 (Sep 24, 2007)

*thanks*

thanks for the help!


----------

